# Tumor.....Please Read



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

This is my female mouse April. She is one of my very first mice and is over a year old, maybe close to two. I recently noticed a tumor like bulge growing behind her left back leg. It feels very firm and is the size of a large pill. She has not been acting any different and when I touch it she does not react, so I am guessing it doesn't hurt. Her mobility, appetite, and bowel functions are all still fine from what I can see, however when I felt her back near her back legs I could feel bones protruding slightly and I do not feel that on my other healthy mouse. I am worried the tumor has caused her skeleton to shift. Taking her to the vet isn't really an option because the last time I took her (for mites) it was ridiculously expensive and I'm not sure the vets in my area even know how to operate and treat mice extensively. ANY help or advice is greatly appreciated. Please see the photos for a better understanding of her situation.

Thanks for Reading


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess no one can give you much advice except make sure she's comfortable. She may live for quite a while still but she's an older mouse. Hopefully when she goes, she dies peacefully. If she starts looking like she's in pain, take her to a vet though, unless you know how to euthanize yourself, it's sad to see them suffer.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

If it gets really bad and she's obviously suffering I plan to take her to a vet to have her put to sleep. I don't want her to suffer


----------

